# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Excellent Video on Setting up single node Hadoop cluster setup

## seema

Hi All,

Found very good video on setting up single node cluster setup , Hope this will help everyone who are starting their Hadoop journey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApR6pHN-m6M

----------

